# Who is this composer?



## dragon64 (Jan 2, 2010)

I recently heard a beautiful piece of music on the radio, as it came to the end I quickly wrote down the composer's name. I wrote it as it sounds - Edeeoni Gigaveeko (Edioni Gigeviko maybe?????).

I've tried radio playlists, Wikipedia, the internet in general and I cannot find anything that matches up. My son suggested a classical forum, so here I am.

Does anyone have a clue, it's driving me nuts.  Maybe the title is the musical piece and not the composer's name.

I would be much appreciated if anyone can help out.

Thanks
Su
Happy New Year.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Only two possibilities occur to me:

Edvard Grieg (Norwegian composer). Not very close, though.

Or more likely:
*
Ludovico Einaudi* (contemporary Italian composer). This could be right if the names you gave are reversed:
*Gigeviko Edioni*. See what I mean? This is my best guess, have a listen:

*




*
If it's not that, it could be another of his pieces. Mainly they're for solo piano, or piano and strings.


----------



## dragon64 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi.

Thanks for your input but it's not the piece you suggested - just been to Youtube, or the composers. I don't really remember the instruments, but the music was very inspirational and came acros as 'hopeful'.

My next option is to e-mail classic fm. But thanks for helping.
Su


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn--I thought that just might be it.

If you think it could be Einaudi you could go through the various YouTube clips and see if you can find it. Classic FM (if you mean the British station) does sometime play his music.

Of course I could be completely wrong, having switched the first and last names around.

Check back, because other forum members will possibly have some suggestions over the next day or two.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

If it was played on Classic Fm you can go to the website and chack the playlist for that day. All you need to know is the approximate time the piece was played.

I will add that Classic FM does play quite a lot Einaudi, considering he's a modern composer, so F#major may be right.


----------



## dragon64 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dear Fsharpmajor

You'll be pleased to know you are right. Lots of fireworks and smiles!

I did as you suggested again and just sat through a youtube playlist of Ludovico Einaudi while I was surfing. And it all sounded familiar. So I then went back to Classic FM and re-checked their playlist. And what should I find but 'I Giorni Ludovico Einaudi'. 

The DJ had announced the title track and his surname only. And because I was so moved by the music and misheard what he said I came up with Edeeoni Gigaveeko.

Thanks for your time and input. You've helped to free me of the frustration.
Have a lovely, positive New Year.

Su, from all the way up here in Manchester.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

No problem! I thought it must be Einaudi. All of us must have had this frustration at one time or another.


----------



## neoyoung (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, I'm looking for a composer and trackname: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1944823/20091214 201724.m4a (rightclick and save as...)

Does anybody knows who this is. The song is used in so many movies, but I can't find it anywhere...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Tchaikovsky


----------



## neoyoung (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you also know the track name?

Thank you.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy from the Nutcracker.


----------

